# Comment configurer le SMTP sortant de Neuf en Wifi ?



## NioubyNerd (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous

tout est dans la question je crois


----------



## maousse (7 Juillet 2008)

la réponse est dans la question.

de la même manière qu'en ethernet ou quelque connexion que ce soit : smtp.neuf.fr dans les préférences de Mail.app (en supposant que tu utilises Mail)


----------



## Ironfalcon (7 Juillet 2008)

Attention, si tu précise WIFI, c'est que éventuellement tu peux te connecter sur d'autre borne WIFI. Le SMTP de Neuf ne fonctionnera que si l'internet auquel tu te connectes est géré par Neuf. Si tu va chez un ami qui a une LiveBox, Tu ne pourras pas envoyer de mail.


----------



## maousse (7 Juillet 2008)

dans ce cas là, il faut vraiment apprendre la langue française, pour s'exprimer clairement et espérer avoir une réponse pertinente.


----------



## Ironfalcon (7 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> dans ce cas là, il faut vraiment apprendre la langue française, pour s'exprimer clairement et espérer avoir une réponse pertinente.


 
+1 

@NioubyNerd : pour le coup du Wifi et du SMTP, je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai eu ce problème quand j'ai eu mon MBP. :love:


----------

